# [SOLVED] Run-time error '429:' Activex component can't create object



## Tito19

I am having troubles opening a program called "Resume Maker" all the programs work right but this one, when i try to open it it says 
Run-time error '429:' Activex component can't create object 
What can I do to fix this. :4-dontkno


----------



## Fren Banklin

*Re: Run-time error '429:' Activex component can't create object*

Update your DirectX.

http://www.fixya.com/support/t211554-runtime_429_error


----------



## Tito19

*Re: Run-time error '429:' Activex component can't create object*

Hey, you just hit the nail. I have just solved the problem, now I am able to use the "resume maker" program...thanks for your help. 
ray:


----------



## Fren Banklin

*Re: Run-time error '429:' Activex component can't create object*

Excellent ! Glad you got it fixed.

Please mark your thread as "Solved" by using the Thread Tools at the top of the page.


----------

